
NSA Exploit of the Day: DEITYBOUNCE - Garbage
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/01/nsa_exploit_of.html
======
TranceMan
I had never heard of the term Interdiction [0]

It seems since 29th December 2013 is has an additional meaning [1]

0\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interdiction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interdiction)

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Interdiction&diff...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Interdiction&diff=588283302&oldid=545074830)

